# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  scary reccuring demonic dreams Help!!!

## aprildragon

Tonight i cannot sleep because i just had two dreams back to back within an hours time of weird demonic nightmares the first one:
                               I was in my room (my room is the family room at my mothers house) watching t.v. in the dark on the t.v. it was a movie about a pschyo serial killer who brainwashed this man and had locked up in a room in his house in the movie the man who was locked up had his hands tied and tape over his mouth. I dont know how is happened but the man was pregnant with two or three kids so the serial killer told him to pee in a cup and he was going to mix the pee with some chemical and make the man drink it so he would lose one of his kids in his belly. The man was so brainwashed that this didnt bother him( felt fine during this part of my dream) then the tv went off all of a sudden and the demon slammed my door and wouldnt let me out of my room or turn on the lights.(im deathly scared of the dark due to me being scared of just the idea of a demon in real life) I remember getting out of the room and running down the hall and i was freezing and tingling in my dream) i woke up panicking freezing and tingling from waist down in the dark that was my first dream that i can remember

second dream thirty min later:  

                                It kinda just took off from the first dream all i remember is being scared of this demonic thing and looking down the stairs from the top of the stairs and seeing my sister and this little girl who i have no idea who this girl is. My sister comes up the stairs and in her room in my moms house next thing i remember is that me my sister and my two year old son are in this room and there are two beds in this room my son is sleeping in one and my sister is in another and i am pacing back and forth scared of this thing my sister acts like im crazy and adjusts a window air condition unit but for some reason its built in the wall then the lights start flickering and im scared so i pick up my lil boy because i feel this demon is after my baby. there is two lit candles right behind the bed where my baby was laying the candles blew out and the lights went out while i had my baby in my arms his eyes were rolling in the back of his head and i felt this hot wind after me like it was this demon after me i just remember panicking and i woke up with my legs burning and singeing like i stayed in the tanning bed for too long. i also was sick to my stomach and scared of my on shadow when i woke up its been about two hours since my dream and im still sick to my stomache i almost felt like a demon was in me and im scared to death to go to sleep i know this sounds silly

disecting my dreams: in the first one about the man being preg and having abortions i can relate to this i have lost a baby before  about the rest why i keep having these demonic dreams ive been deathly scared of demonic possessions ever since ive seen the orginal exorcist movie i have been deathly scared of things that can really happen in life that are super scary like being possessed or being haunted by ghost or demons 

Can somebody help me with these dreams and advice on what to do???

----------


## laura990

I was searching for help because last night i had a very creepy, gory and demonic type of dream. And i found this thread please someone help me.

Last night I had a dream that I had just returned home from shopping or the super market. But for some reason in the dream I had a younger brother. But in real life I only have an older sister. This little brother had been at home alone apparently. But I don't know why or how this happened but he was tormented, troubled and had gotten into some terrible demonic and grotesque things. For some reason in the dream I seemed to be his only friend. He seemed to be around 8-10 years in age. No one in my family liked him.

But I'll get to the scary, gory and grotesque part.

Please if you are to young to watch gory movies or stuff like that. Don't read this it is truly scary....

I came home and I opened my back porch closet and their was a naked dead body hanging from a rope with it's head cut of. It looked mangled as if someone had been mutilating its corpse. I was so scared there was blood everywhere on the walls and floors. I walked further into the house looking for my brother. I saw countless other dead bodies of humans and animals of the like tortured and mutilated, mangled on the floor. There were books and tools covered in blood covering the floor next to the bodies. I went into the master bedroom and my supposed brother in the dream was on the bed naked and had done something mutilating to his ..... genitals. He was like a mad doctor. I was so confused, he had passed out. I woke him up, and his voice and composer was like that of any other child. His voice was kind and sweet he seemed so innocent if it weren't for the blood and everything everywhere. I was so frightened I asked him:

"Didn't anyone ever tell you this isn't right, this is wrong. What have you done?"

And he replied in a sweet voice:

"No, I didn't know. Did I do something wrong. Are you mad at me big sis?"

I don't remember much after that only running around the house trying to clean up the mess before my parents saw. I felt more than fear of him, but my strongest emotion at the time was pity. Keep in mind I have watched many horrors in my time and have played many horror games. So maybe that's why it wasn't as shocking to me. But also I believe I wasn't as scared as I would be in real like then in the dream because I felt conscious that I was in a dream while dreaming. I'm so confused.

For some reason I was more scared of my parents finding out what he had done, then the grotesque task in it of itself. 
It was so scary, but what scares me the most it felt like I had drempt the same dream a long time ago. I fear that there might be something wrong with me, please help me :,(

----------

